# Can someone understand this madness?



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't even know if I post this in the right section so I apologise in advance, it's just that I am more familiar with this section over another if that makes sense. 
I just need a honest opinion...or two or three about my weird body.
Short story, I have 3 failed ivf, my diagnosis in the beginning was one blocked tube and no sperm as we are 2 girls but my consultant said after my last cycle that she doesn't think my tubes have any problems at all since the test was inaccurate but anyway I had 3 transfers that didn't work so something is wrong...but couldn't say what. Me and my wife decided we want to try a few natural insemination just to take it off our mind and repeat the hsg in the interim. 
Last month bought the sperm and for the first time in 4 months I had no positive ovulation test.We inseminated anyway on the day we thought maybe the one and the insemination itself was a bit of a joke but was done. 
I didn't even consider the following days as part of my 2ww and had a glass of wine with dinner and was out running. However in the last 3-4 days my body is going wild, I have extreme breast tenderness, fatigue, lower abdomen cramps and bloating. I am not due my period for another week and I don't normally get symptoms this early and never to this extend. I am confused and I don't understand what's going on. The only time I got this was with my transfers in the 2ww and I kinda said it was because of the progesterone that I was on and the oestrogen tablets, I obviously wasn't pregnant then.
I am thinking, either I am going mad, I am having an ovarian cyst or something although never had them, my body is still reacting to the ivf med's although it's been nearly 6 months now since I had anything ivf related and had previous perfect normal periods and ovulation.
Any ideas what this is? Can my mind create all this just to add to the soup that my life is right now?


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

You might be pregnant or you might not. In the run up to our IVF cycle, I got all the pregnancy symptoms 2 cycles in a row   I wasn't pregnant. It was just my wishful thinking and my mind and body playing along... I do hope yours is a real one, though


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks, I don't have a wishful thinking anymore but I guess on another level my mind still does what it wants, plays tricks.


----------

